# Dyeing fibre



## desireeross

Today was a really cold and rainy day so I decided to use up existing colours left over from previous dye jobs 

The first is polworth 150 gram. It's a first time dyeing and Spinning it. It takes dye beautifully. I dyed this in the oven

The second is 150 gram, 18 micron merino. This one was dyed in my new Bain marie. I'm converted. This is the way to dye fibre. A lovely even heat, gentle on the fibre and no felting. Oven dyeing gives the same results but I'd prefer keeping my oven for food. Now I have a dedicated hotplates, micro wave and the Bain marie. I think I'm set.


----------



## Cdambro

Just beautiful colors. Might I ask what is a Bain Marie?


----------



## desireeross

Cdambro said:


> Just beautiful colors. Might I ask what is a Bain Marie?


here is a description from Google

A bain-marie (pronounced: [bÉÌ maÊi]; also known as a water bath or double boiler), a type of heated bath, is a piece of equipment used in science, industry, and cooking to heat materials gently and gradually to fixed temperatures, or to keep materials warm over a period of time.


----------



## Cdambro

Thanks. That looks like it would be great for dyeing.


----------



## desireeross

Cdambro said:


> Thanks. That looks like it would be great for dyeing.


It's perfect! I'll use it for yarn dyeing too


----------



## wordancer

Now that looks like a great way to dye, love what you are doing!


----------



## desireeross

wordancer said:


> Now that looks like a great way to dye, love what you are doing!


Thank you, I'm very excited about this setup . Merino can be a bear to dye.


----------



## curlyq

Will be waiting to see it spun!


----------



## spins2knit

I use my turkey roasters same way. Look for the specials - they can be has relatively inexpensively.


----------



## desireeross

spins2knit said:


> I use my turkey roasters same way. Look for the specials - they can be has relatively inexpensively.


I've seen dyers use turkey roasters. I'm not sure we can get them as easily in the UK and many dyers here tend to use this instead. It's really big 26 inches long, 15 inches deep and forget how wide. I can get a lot of fibre into the pan. I also like that I can get other smaller trays to fit in as well. I may get a turkey roaster for my dye studio in the USA. This one cost me $140


----------



## BirchPoint

Duh to the turkey roaster. Now I need to look for one on sale. No more old canners for me.... Thanks!!


----------



## sockyarn

You must be in dye heaven. What beautiful roving. Such lushes colors.


----------



## desireeross

sockyarn said:


> You must be in dye heaven. What beautiful roving. Such lushes colors.


yes I'm having loads of fun. We have a week planned on Islay one of Scotland's islands and taking my wheel along. I'm dyeing fibre and yarn to keep me busy. I have started spinning already so may have to dye more for the trip


----------



## amoamarone

Gorgeous!


----------



## spins2knit

desireeross said:


> I've seen dyers use turkey roasters. I'm not sure we can get them as easily in the UK and many dyers here tend to use this instead. It's really big 26 inches long, 15 inches deep and forget how wide. I can get a lot of fibre into the pan. I also like that I can get other smaller trays to fit in as well. I may get a turkey roaster for my dye studio in the USA. This one cost me $140


The roaster is oval and I can certainly see the advantages to yours being rectangular. My turkey roaster cost me $20.00.


----------



## desireeross

spins2knit said:


> The roaster is oval and I can certainly see the advantages to yours being rectangular. My turkey roaster cost me $20.00.


That's a great price. I ordered mine from a catering supply company. It's huge and has a tap so I don't have to tip the water out


----------



## Cdambro

desireeross said:


> That's a great price. I ordered mine from a catering supply company. It's huge and has a tap so I don't have to tip the water out


Well that works good and makes it easier so you don't have to dump it. You are definitely set.


----------



## spins2knit

I'll look into it. Looks like a great way to go. Winter is here and my playhouse has no heat but come spring...


----------



## Goodshepfarm

What a fabulous idea!


----------



## heathers1963

Hi....

I'm really interested in what method did you dye that gorgeous fibre using a Bain-Marie..... is it soaked in dye then just heated up or actually boiled as on the saucepan method....

Fantastic colours! X


----------



## desireeross

heathers1963 said:


> Hi....
> 
> I'm really interested in what method did you dye that gorgeous fibre using a Bain-Marie..... is it soaked in dye then just heated up or actually boiled as on the saucepan method....
> 
> Fantastic colours! X


I presoak the fibre in the Bain marie. Then tap off quite a lot of the soak water and pour the dyes onto the fibre. If I put too much fibre in then the dyes battle to get to the bottom . I find 4oz is really the most I should use but I tend to have 6 oz and that takes quite a lot of pursuasion to get the dye underneath! The fibre is steamed in it. Around an hour depending on what colours I used


----------



## heathers1963

desireeross said:


> I presoak the fibre in the Bain marie. Then tap off quite a lot of the soak water and pour the dyes onto the fibre. If I put too much fibre in then the dyes battle to get to the bottom . I find 4oz is really the most I should use but I tend to have 6 oz and that takes quite a lot of pursuasion to get the dye underneath! The fibre is steamed in it. Around an hour depending on what colours I used


Thank you as you can probably guess I'm a novice..... can I ask if you put the dye on leaving the soak water on?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Your results are outstanding.


----------



## Mercygirl76

desireeross said:


> Thank you, I'm very excited about this setup . Merino can be a bear to dye.


What a great idea! I have 2 pounds of fiber that have been sitting around waiting to be dyed. I wasn't looking forward to using my oven for doing this. I'll be checking thrift stores and restaurant equipment sales for used bain maries. ETA: I saw some reasonably priced ones on Amazon.


----------



## Mercygirl76

desireeross said:


> That's a great price. I ordered mine from a catering supply company. It's huge and has a tap so I don't have to tip the water out


Brilliant!

I have an old turkey roaster. The only problem I see with using it is that, again, it goes into the oven. It would be nice to have a piece of equipment like yours where it provides steady, constant heat outside of the oven.


----------



## sockyarn

Would it not fit on a hot plate?


Mercygirl76 said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I have an old turkey roaster. The only problem I see with using it is that, again, it goes into the oven. It would be nice to have a piece of equipment like yours where it provides steady, constant heat outside of the oven.


----------



## desireeross

Mercygirl76 said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I have an old turkey roaster. The only problem I see with using it is that, again, it goes into the oven. It would be nice to have a piece of equipment like yours where it provides steady, constant heat outside of the oven.


I used my turkey roaster for a long time. Used it on the stove and in the oven. Now I use it for presoaking my fibre .

A friend gave me two catering trays. The one is 8 inches deep, the other 4. I put water into the 8 inch and then the 4 inch on top and steam my fibre that way. As I don't have a lid, I use tinfoil. This works beautifully as a double boiler on the stove.


----------



## desireeross

heathers1963 said:


> Thank you as you can probably guess I'm a novice..... can I ask if you put the dye on leaving the soak water on?


I pour some of the soak water off and as it's acidified I use it to dilute my dye stocks . Then I squeeze or pour the dye into the fibre


----------



## heathers1963

desireeross said:


> I pour some of the soak water off and as it's acidified I use it to dilute my dye stocks . Then I squeeze or pour the dye into the fibre


this is all really very interesting to me..... do you use a commercial acid or white vinegar?....... and would love to know what make of dyes you used


----------



## heathers1963

I am just looking at purchasing a bain marie right now but a little confused as they come in two versions, a wet well and a dry well version, is one better than the other?


----------



## sockyarn

I would think it would be wet. But let the experts clear this up.


----------



## heathers1963

all i can see the difference is..... one heats the filaments up and is therefore a dry heat, and one you fill with water which the filaments then heat the water up :sm03:


----------



## desireeross

heathers1963 said:


> all i can see the difference is..... one heats the filaments up and is therefore a dry heat, and one you fill with water which the filaments then heat the water up :sm03:


I use a wet well


----------



## desireeross

heathers1963 said:


> this is all really very interesting to me..... do you use a commercial acid or white vinegar?....... and would love to know what make of dyes you used


I use citric acid. I buy it on eBay in 10 pound bags

I use a range of dyes. Greener shade, dharma and prochem washfast.


----------



## heathers1963

Ok thank you I will get a wet well one ..... I have some citric acid so hopefully when I figure out quantities for everything I might achieve something nice.... to start me off I've bought a range of yellow shades which I'm excited about using ????


----------



## naatjess

Hi!

I know this topic is over a year old now, but I was hoping you could help me out anyway 

I am currently looking for a Bain Marie for dyeing yarn and fiber. I was wondering if it is possible to heat up large amounts of water (needed to dye yarn) in a Bain Marie, or is it more suitable for keeping things at a certain temperature? I know it will take some time, but I don't want to have to wait an hour before I can dye something. Especially if I need to dye several braids 
Do you use it with trays, or directly in the Bain Marie? Or will it touch the heating thingies when you do that? 
Are there any things I should avoid or look out for when buying one? 

Thanks so much!

Natalie


----------



## sockyarn

I suppose if you have the money for such a thing it would work great as others have used them, as for me I just use a large enable or stainless steal pot and A large heating plate. If you can a gas one is best if not then the larges electric one will do just fine. Best to you and be sure to share photos of your work.


----------



## desireeross

naatjess said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know this topic is over a year old now, but I was hoping you could help me out anyway
> 
> I am currently looking for a Bain Marie for dyeing yarn and fiber. I was wondering if it is possible to heat up large amounts of water (needed to dye yarn) in a Bain Marie, or is it more suitable for keeping things at a certain temperature? I know it will take some time, but I don't want to have to wait an hour before I can dye something. Especially if I need to dye several braids
> Do you use it with trays, or directly in the Bain Marie? Or will it touch the heating thingies when you do that?
> Are there any things I should avoid or look out for when buying one?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Natalie


Hello Natalie

I use trays in my Bain Marie. I usually add very hot water into the well before I start


----------

